# New pics of my 200!



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I added some new pictures to my cardomain page, check them out and let me know what ya all think


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotshot turbo..nice. they changed their IC piping design once again...geez


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

This setup is to accomidate the gt28rs disco potato turbo as opposed to the t-28.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What seats do u have in there?


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I had my factory seats covered at a local interior shop called Claasic Soft Trim. They got the covers as a kit so they aren't actually custom, but they are by far the softest most comfortable leather seats I've ever been in and I've had several cars with leather. It cost me about $1000.00 for the front, rear and front and rear door panels. Money well spent.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

do u kno were i could get the kit?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

love your speakers, the ones by the kick panels. you do those yourself? 

very very nice


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah he made all of the speaker compartments. Looks VERY clean.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how did u do the tweeter? did u just heat it up?


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

For the tweeter pod I used the surface monut bracket that comes with the boston acuostic pro series tweeters and used backstrap to find the angle and to make both sides the same. I them stretched cheese cloth ( because it is so stretchy) over the entire piece. Some people dont like to use it because you get that mesh look after applying bondo to it and some people think it's too much extra work to smooth out. I use a mixture of bondo and the resign that you fiberglass with and lots of hardner. It is like a gel paste consistency. It goes on thick and dries fast. It is usually able to sand in about 15 minutes. After two or three coats i then use spot putty to make the piece really smooth. On these I used the stock mounting clips. Total time about six hours for both tweeter pods and kicks. The kicks were a little bit more complex but overall fairly easy. Everyone that does this kind of custom work has their own way or technique. I taught myself and after the first couple sets learned shortcuts by going to a local shop where a friend works and hanging out and asking questions. There is no wrong way, as long as your finished product is what your looking for. Thats one good thing about working with bondo and resign, its forgiving. Thanks for all the posotive comments. As for the leather seats try contacting the shop I got mine done at. The name is Classic Soft Trim and they're located in East Hartford, CT. Their number is, actually I think they chanred their name to Autotrim Design of Ct. The number I found is 860-528-8746.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are u in CT?
Do u go to autoshows?
I'm located in CT and my car club is based in East Hartford


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

what's the name of your car club?? That's interesting, I live in East Hartford. We should hook up, I'm not in a club. There aren't many around that are about anything. I've lived here all my life.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> what's the name of your car club?? That's interesting, I live in East Hartford. We should hook up, I'm not in a club. There aren't many around that are about anything. I've lived here all my life.


go to www.endlessdreamz.net


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I actually found the link on your cardomain page and went there. You guys seem to be real deal. You have any more shows this year?


----------

